# Log in issues



## rpbrown (May 8, 2019)

Not sure where to post this so please move if it's in the wrong thread.
Just curious why I am now having to log in every time I get on the forum, even though I have checked the stal logged on square. I used to be able to stay logged in


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2019)

Do you clear your browser history or have it set to clear when you close your browser? That does it to me.


----------

